# Como puedo trasmitir la señal de mi radio fm por internet



## Rafa91 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hola soy nuevo en el foro y ya necesito una ayuda.

Primero, soy de *argentina*, bs as. Lo digo porque no se de donde son la mayoría de los miembros.

Vamos a mi pregunta en cuestión, las cosas que voy a comentar, son cosas que me gustaría hacer y que me ayuden con algún material para poder realizarla.

Mis conocimientos son mínimos en tema de comunicaciones, pero suelo aprender rápido, obviamente tengo conocimientos de electrónica.

Lo que tengo.

Asisto a un grupo cristiano y hay una estación de radio, en FM. No tiene mucho alcance.
Y me gustaría poder ayudar en esto.

Lo que quiero hacer.


Lograr que la radio tenga mucho mas alcance de lo que tiene ahora.
Lograr que mi radio también transmita por Internet. ( Por alguna web )

Conocimientos de web tengo. Eso no seria problema.

Nota: _Si tienen varios métodos, me gustaría que me comenten todas las posibilidades que tenga, ya sea caros o económicos, fáciles o difíciles.
_

Muchas gracias de antemano.​


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 28, 2011)

Rafa91 dijo:


> .......Lo que tengo.
> 
> Asisto a un grupo cristiano y hay una estación de radio, en FM. No tiene mucho alcance.
> Y me gustaría poder ayudar en esto...........



Y esa radio, ¿ Posee licencia del COMFER ?


----------



## livejuan (Nov 28, 2011)

para lograr tener mayor alcance del transmisor  busca en este foro amplificador lineal de FM para que te armes uno segun el alcance que desees tener, tambien en la red de redes puedes encontrar otros de diferentes potencias. Lo dificil son conseguir los transistores especificos, almenos en mi pais. 

El asunto de transmitir en el espectro radioelectrico con licencias son solo poliquiteria, se supone que es propiedad de todos y no de una organizacion lucrativa que solo corrompen iradiando basura con mensajes de consumismo desenfrenado. No lo tomen a mal amigos pero es mi punto de vista.


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Nov 28, 2011)

Respecto de Internet, no es muy difícil hacerlo, pero te comento que deberás disponer de buen ancho de banda de subida disponible y dá la casualidad que las conecciones son asimétricas, teniendo aprox. una relación de 10 a 1, en otras palabras, si tienes 5 Mb de bajada casi seguro que tu subida será aprox. de 500 Kb, el cual será lo que tienes para repartir, si se asigna un ancho de transmision de 12 Khz, tendras 40 oyentes, puedes bajar aun mas la asignación de transmision, pero olvídate de pasar musica o nada que no sea voz.
.-


----------



## Rafa91 (Nov 28, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Y esa radio, ¿ Posee licencia del COMFER ?



Sinceramente no lo se. Hace menos de 2 semanas me entere que existia, no se nada sobre la radio. No hable mucho sobre el tema, porque es algo que quiero averiguar primero para poder plantearlo. Quiero tener fundamentos cuando tenga que hablar. 





livejuan dijo:


> para lograr tener mayor alcance del transmisor  busca en este foro amplificador lineal de FM para que te armes uno segun el alcance que desees tener, tambien en la red de redes puedes encontrar otros de diferentes potencias. Lo dificil son conseguir los transistores especificos, almenos en mi pais.
> 
> El asunto de transmitir en el espectro radioelectrico con licencias son solo poliquiteria, se supone que es propiedad de todos y no de una organizacion lucrativa que solo corrompen iradiando basura con mensajes de consumismo desenfrenado. No lo tomen a mal amigos pero es mi punto de vista.



Muchas gracias por la infornacion. Cualquier inquietud o duda, te mando un pm.
De que país sos ? 

Desde el punto de vista tenes razón, ademas es un radio cristiana, donde solo promueven su religión y ayudar a los demás, sin desear el mal a nadie.





Ferdinando12 dijo:


> Respecto de Internet, no es muy difícil hacerlo, pero te comento que deberás disponer de buen ancho de banda de subida disponible y dá la casualidad que las conecciones son asimétricas, teniendo aprox. una relación de 10 a 1, en otras palabras, si tienes 5 Mb de bajada casi seguro que tu subida será aprox. de 500 Kb, el cual será lo que tienes para repartir, si se asigna un ancho de transmision de 12 Khz, tendras 40 oyentes, puedes bajar aun mas la asignación de transmision, pero olvídate de pasar musica o nada que no sea voz.
> .-



Entonces queres decir que la parte principal pasa por la conexión de Internet, mas precisamente en el ancho de banda de subida ? 

En la radio no todo el día se habla, aveces pasan música, aveces hacen programas con los chicos, por lo tengo entendido. 

Gracias por tu respuesta.


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Nov 28, 2011)

> Entonces queres decir que la parte principal pasa por la conexión de Internet, mas precisamente en el ancho de banda de subida ?


Sí.



> En la radio no todo el día se habla, aveces pasan música, aveces hacen programas con los chicos, por lo tengo entendido.


Si la informacion a transmitir fuera solo voz, se podría probar con una asignación de 4 Khz de ancho de banda a transmitir, si tienes 512 Kb de subida tendrías 512/4=128 posibles oyentes, eso teóricamente ya que depende mucho de la calidad del servicio de tu proveedor de internet, por experiencia de conocidos que han probado a hacer lo mismo que vos, llegaron a la conclusión que *no conviene usar mas del 70 %* del ancho de banda para asegurar una calidad aceptable y que no haya microcortes audibles.

Si aparte quieren transmitir información musical deberás tener en cuenta que se necesita mas ancho de banda para que reproduzca aceptablemente la música, de lo contrario se oirá muy recortada con una calidad tan pésima que no querrán seguir oyendo.
El tope de programa musical serían 20 Khz, pero creo que con 12 Khz o 16 Khz seria aceptable, habría que probar, 512/16=32 ya bajaría mucho la cantidad de posibles escuchas para un mismo escenario.

.-


----------



## ldiazcha (Ene 21, 2012)

buenas esta es mi primera entrada en el foro estube leyendo lo que quieres hacer y ya yo lo hice solo necesitas una computadora y el programa winamp si quieres transmitir vos solo le conectas a la entrada del microfono y listo te dejo este link hay explica todo que tengas exitos http://perso.wanadoo.es/radionet/radiointernet.htm


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 22, 2012)

rafa91 creo que lo mas viable es como dice idiazcha, por internet.  no tenes problemas con frecuencia, ni de antenas, ni de licencias por comentarte alguno....
tenes otros que son mas solucionables, y si es como decis una estacion religiosa, no creo que tengas muchos fondos
te dejo una pagina que explica mejor lo que digo.....
solo tengo una curiosidad(en este momento), la radio esta en el barrio de chacarita?

http://onsoftware.softonic.com/como-crear-radio-internet

un abrazo


----------



## ldiazcha (Ene 22, 2012)

solaris8 ese post esta mejor explicado que el mio creo que es una buena alternativa para los que van comenzando y bueno lo único que te recomiendo es una buena conexión a Internet que lo disfrutes y que dios te bendiga


----------

